# System Six Or 2012 Super Six 5?



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been doing research on the 2012 Super Six 5 and found a System Six in my size for $300 less.
The System Six has:

Shimano 105 Component group with Ultegra rear derailleur
FSA SL-K light carbon fiber Crank 172.5
Shimano R550 Aluminum 700c rims on Excellent Bontrager and Vittoria tires
Felt carbon bars
Cannondale Carbon Stem
Allay racing Air Spam system saddle
Carbon seat post
Shimano PD R540 pedals

Don't get me wrong, new is ALWAYS better but I read some reviews on the System Six and supposedly that is one of the best frames Cannondale produced.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, reviews are subjective to what that reviewer likes and sees as an asset.

The new SS will have a warranty. What is that worth to you? 

I liked the 105 group that I rode when I rented a bike a few months back.


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, do I really need a warranty? I dunno. $1500 Carbon/Alum for used, $1940 full carbon new w/warranty...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

FastWalkinSam said:


> Well, do I really need a warranty? I dunno. $1500 Carbon/Alum for used, $1940 full carbon new w/warranty...


IMHO you should get a warranty. From my personal experience and what an LBS guy told me last year. There's more road frame breakage than mtb. I've had 2 road frames and broken 1. I've had 4 mtb frames and broken zero.

I think the Al/Carbon combo thing was ok because of carbons expense at the time. Now a days, I think the designs and cost of carbon are better.

In the long run, you'll probably be better off with new. Although, I would ride both and see which one you like best. I don't have to ride it, you do. If the System Six is just "it" for you when you get on, go for it. If you do bust it, Cdale will sell you a replacement frame and a lot of those parts will probably transfer over to the replacement rig.


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

How do you break a carbon frame anyway? Besides crashing it? I doubt crashing the bike and breaking the frame would be covered under warranty.


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't get me wrong tho, I do see your point, I might just go with the new bicycle instead.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

FastWalkinSam said:


> How do you break a carbon frame anyway? Besides crashing it? I doubt crashing the bike and breaking the frame would be covered under warranty.


They just have a defect that comes out in the form of a crack or something like that. Total failure is unusual. 

I have seen a Trek where the bonded downtube totally seperated from the head tube. Again, that's pretty rare. You usually spot small cracks and then take it to the shop. 

If you do crash it, Cannondale will sell you a crash replacement for a discounted price.


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> They just have a defect that comes out in the form of a crack or something like that. Total failure is unusual.
> 
> I have seen a Trek where the bonded downtube totally seperated from the head tube. Again, that's pretty rare. You usually spot small cracks and then take it to the shop.
> 
> If you do crash it, Cannondale will sell you a crash replacement for a discounted price.


Before I purchase I will look it over for any cracks,chips so on. It is cool that Cannondale will sell me a crash replacement for a discount, might not be much of a discount though. The last thing I want to do is crash a bike that expensive or otherwise.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you get the painted version system six I don't expect any problem with the frame unless is the raw alum frame with black paint chances you will end up with corrosion on ckear coat, other than system six is one of the great frame Cannondale ever made.


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally got my 1st roadbike. I bought a Pristine condition 2007 Cannondale CAAD8 Optimo 1 w/ Shimano 105 Clipless pedals, Cleats and Shimano R077 shoes. I weighed it in at 16lbs. Was always kept inside, bought from original owner which put 50 miles total on the bike. Very happy with it. Thank you for all your help  Here is what it looks like:

<a href="https://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/jpn8801/?action=view&current=5Lc5I95Jd3K43Me3Ifc974a44f5dbf4181766.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/jpn8801/5Lc5I95Jd3K43Me3Ifc974a44f5dbf4181766.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

16lbs???


----------

